# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Web Forms >  چگونگی اتصال صفحات asp.net به sql server

## markarian

سلام  من می خوام به وسیله vs2005 که توش برنامه asp.net  طبق C#‎  باید نوشته شه به پایگاه داده sql server2005 وصل بشم و به وسیله برنامه بتونم داده های بانک اطلاعاتی رو مدیریت کنم. منظورم اینه که داده ها رو درج یا حذف یا اپدیتش کنم.از شماها کسی می دونه که در کجای برنامه باید از دستورات اتصال و درج و ... باید استفاده کرد؟همچنین من کد مربوط به این دستورات رو ندارم .ایا کتاب یا ابوکی وجود داره که این کدها همراه با مثالش داخلش باشه.من که هر چی گشتم فقط دستورات vb رو پیدا کردم.

----------


## merlin_vista

دوست عزیز من کتاب آقای هاشمایان را به شما پیشنهاد میکنم ولی به طور خلاصه 

برای اتصال به SQL : 
SqlConnection con = new SqlConnection("Data Source=(local);Initial Catalog=?;Persist Security Info=True;User ID=?;Password=?);
برای نمایش یا همان Select : 
    DataSet dst = new DataSet();
            string selectlink = "SELECT * From ?";
            SqlDataAdapter dat = new SqlDataAdapter(selectlink, con);
            dat.Fill(dst, "linkdoni");
            this.DataList1.DataSource = dst.Tables["linkdoni"].DefaultView;
            this.DataList1.DataBind();

برای insert :
            string insertpost = "insert into entry (a) VALUES (@a)";
            SqlCommand cmd = new SqlCommand(insertpost, con);
            cmd.CommandType = CommandType.Text;
            cmd.Parameters.AddWithValue("@a", this.txtTitel.Text);
            con.Open();
            cmd.ExecuteNonQuery();
            con.Close();
            this.lbleror.Text = "";
            this.lblmsg.Text = "اطلاعات ثبت شد";

برای Update :
            string upadteedit = "UPDATE ? SET ?=@?";
            SqlCommand cmd = new SqlCommand(upadteedit, con);
            cmd.CommandType = CommandType.Text;
            cmd.Parameters.AddWithValue("@?", Session["Umemail"]);
            con.Open();
            cmd.ExecuteNonQuery();
            con.Close();
            this.lbleror.Text = "";
            this.lblMeg.Text = "";
            this.lblsqleror.Text = "";
            this.lblMeg.Text = "اطلاعات جدید ثبت شد";
            this.txtcod.Text = "";
برای Delete :
            string strDelete = "DELETE FROM entry WHERE id = @id";
            SqlCommand mySqlCmd = new SqlCommand(strDelete, con);
            mySqlCmd.Parameters.AddWithValue("@id", هر شرطی میخواهی );
            con.Open();
            mySqlCmd.ExecuteNonQuery();
            con.Close();

----------


## abolfazl585

باید یادآوری می کردین که قبل از این کار ها حتما از
using Syste.Data;
using System.Data.SqlClient;
استفاده بشه
شاید دوست عزیزمون به مشکل بر خورده باشن

----------


## markarian

اقای هاشمیان کتاب اموزش visual C#‎ داره اموزش asp.net نداره یعنی من گشتم پیدا نکردم تو اون ادرسی هم که شما دادید نبود اگه یه کتاب دیگه سراغ دارین اونو معرفی کنید

----------


## اَرژنگ

به مرجع اصلی رجوع کنید:
http://asp.net/learn/data-access
 و روشهایه چند لایه را یاد بگیرید، (در همان لینک یاد میده)

----------


## golrokh

لطفا کدهای select, insert, delete, update, را به زبان vb.net هم بگذارید. ممنون

----------


## komail_777

سلام يه درخواست داشتم شايد وقت گير باشه ولي چاره ي ديگه اي نبود :
مي خواستم يه نفر پيدا ميشه که  از ايجاد جدول در sql تا ارتباطش به #C به من ياد بده ؟
ممنونش ميشم

----------


## IranVisual

ebi_2000_2009@yahoo.com

یه وقت بگو بهت یاد میدم

----------


## javid98765

ببخشید این دستورات در هنگام آپلود سایت چه تغییری می کند؟ connection string در webconfig  چه تغییری می کند؟

----------


## a_123123123123

سلام
من در حال ساخت یه سایت با asp.net هستم.توی اتصال با sql server دچار مشکل شدم .میشه راهنماییم کنید

----------


## a_123123123123

سلام
من به دوتا مشکل بزرگ برخوردم.
مشکل اولم اینه که هرکاری میکنم نمیتونم sql server  را به asp.net ربط بدم
مشکل دومم اینه هیچ کسی نیست کمکم کنه وهمه به من راه بیراهه رو نشون میدن.
میشه خواهش کنم تمام مراحل رو کامل به من بگید.من واقعا نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم.اگه کسی میخواهد راهنماییم کنه لطفا تمام موارد را با توضیح به من بگه و منو نجات بده.

----------


## monayazdanshenas

با سلام
یک صفحه برای ثبت نام اعضا ایجاد کردم که شامل چند textbox و یک Button برای ثبت نام هست. وقتی روی دکمه ثبت نام دابل کلیک میکنم که کد سی شارپ و اتصال به دیتابیس رو بنویسم به صفحه Default.aspx.cs نمیره و تو همون صفحه Default.aspx قسمت Source میره و در
"ثبت نام"= asp:Button ID="Button1" runat="server" Text>
</" onclick="Button1_Click

onclick=”Button1_Click رو اضافه میکنه.

میشه راهنماییم کنید که چطوری Event مربوط به این Button رو در Default.aspx.cs بنویسم...وقتی روی خود Button در قسمت Design ،دابل کلیک میکنم وارد این صفحه نمیشه....

----------


## mr13668248

مرسیو عالی بود

----------

